# Scope Cam.



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I had a mad half hour, what do you think!?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks awesome Matt, should work by the looks of it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks good... You better get busy and shoot something so we can tell for sure.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I tried Boys but nothing wanted to play with me!


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

What about recoil?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good point Rick....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bearmanric said:


> What about recoil?


With a moderator on there isn't any!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks good. Time for some backstraps !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> With a moderator on there isn't any!


Really ? None ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Really ? None ?


Not that I notice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've shot a fully supressed AR and an MP5 and it was minimized to more of a rattling feeling.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I don't feel any kick of this, maybe I'm more interested in the next shot.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like a great idea..do you have a remote zoom or will you just do it manually ?

Looking forward to seeing some footage


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see what you get with it. If your luck it like mine though, you won't see another animal until you take that camera off.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Look who showed up for the party !! Welcome back Brian.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Can't wait to see what you get with it. If your luck it like mine though, you won't see another animal until you take that camera off.


I'll do my best though I may need some help with posting video on youtube Chris, pretty please!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I had a mad half hour, what do you think!?
> 
> View attachment 3082


Smashing!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice. Where did you get that mount setup?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Smashing!


Thank you Danny!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bgfireguy said:


> Very nice. Where did you get that mount setup?


Thank you. Its from an old lamp that was scope mounted, I drilled it out and set the right size thread in the ball of the ball and socket joint so its still movable.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice. You oughta see the hatchet job on my flashight mount for my scope I did. Looks totally hillbilly which in a way is fitting of myself I guess.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL we remember the hillbilly gong.....but it worked.


----------

